# Chum ?



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

Winter time cabin fever setting in, got the wheels turnin. So as always tryin to think of ways to improve chances and doing anything that could potentially help in catching fish. I know you can use almost anything for chum, as chum or in chum from live and dead bait fish to crab, clam ,etc the list is almost endless. The question is has anyone ever tried "chumming" inan unorthidox way? I've seen times when cobia fishing you can drop a bottom rig beside the chum bucket on the bottom and catch blues, croaker, spot almost before your rig hits the bottom. So has any one tried anything like anchoring a chum bag off the beach via kayak and casting down current from it? Or chumming from a small pier in a river for croaker or maybe catfish? Just curious if anyone has tried using various "chumming" methods for fish that are both common and uncommon species for "chumming"


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

we chum on most days that will allow on obx,mostly store bought frozen stuff but i also make my own using menhaden milk and ocean flavored frisky's cat food.don't be affraid to lay a slick when the wind or current is pushing it back to the beach ,it still disperses enuf scent and goodies to get the fish stirred up


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

i put a bucket of chum on the bottom with a couple small bricks inside of it and wrap the fozen chum into several chum bags to slow it down so i do not burn through so much when cobia fishing i also put a bag on top of the water then drip menhaden oil and milk mixed with quaker oats from top of pier, works really well. i do the same when on my buddys boat. putting a chum bucket on the bottom may work on a yack as a anchor giving you put enough weight inside of it.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

" putting a chum bucket on the bottom may work on a yack as a anchor giving you put enough weight inside of it. "
See that's kinda the stuff im talking about. Thats a great idea eliminate haveing to carry along an anchor and chum just use the bucket with weight in it to hold the kayak. Sounds like it'd might work, biggest problem I can see is your hopeing the weight alone will hold the kayak, no prongs on a bucket to grab bottom.


----------



## Jolly Mon (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's a good link for chumming...Good luck 

www.bigbendsportsman.com/tips/chummingt_tips.htm


----------



## jhook (Jul 27, 2008)

I've been thinking of this too (cabin fever has been getting to me also).How can a beach surf fisherman use chum?Maybe throwing chum balls out made of sand,oatmeal,menhaden oil or whatever?Throw out small weighted frozen blocks?Anybody got any ideas? Maybe just past high tide to help carry the scent?


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

I was thinking that you could take a bucket with some weight in it and carry it out past the breakers in a kayak maybe in a troth or somethin and have like a marker bouy tied to it so youd be able to see where it was to place your cast accordingly and to be able to retrieve it after your done fishing.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

I have thought about taking a gatorade bottle drilling holes in it and then filling it halfway with frozen chum and drill a hole so i can use it as a weight for my bottem and sabiki rigs


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

We chum to attract bait. Ballyhoo love chum bags


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

after cleaning fish, my best friend and i used to take the carcasses, and put them through a meat grinder then pour the chum into pre cut sections of PVC pipe with a cap on one end, then we would put the pipe sections in the freezer, once they were frozen we would go out to the water at his dad's house and launch the frozen chum cicles out of our homemade potato gun out into the area we were fishing,


----------



## Chum Chick (May 17, 2011)

*Have You Seen This Website*

Have you guys seen this website The Fish Chum Pro? It has everything you ever wanted to know about fish chum and chumming. They have chum recipes, homemade chum grinders and homemade chum dispensers. There are great ideas for weekend projects and ways to increase your fish catch. Check it out!

I made chum last weekend using carcasses from huge Amberjacks. I go down to the local dock where the charter boats come in. If you bring a bucket they are happy to give you the carcasses. I chop them up and run them thru a big chum grinder. Then I put them in zip lock bags and freeze. The chum is cheap (free) and works great.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

VBpierkingmac said:


> " putting a chum bucket on the bottom may work on a yack as a anchor giving you put enough weight inside of it. "
> See that's kinda the stuff im talking about. Thats a great idea eliminate haveing to carry along an anchor and chum just use the bucket with weight in it to hold the kayak. Sounds like it'd might work, biggest problem I can see is your hopeing the weight alone will hold the kayak, no prongs on a bucket to grab bottom.


thought about this last year for flatheads but haven't tried yet, i was just going to make a canster with holes out of 4in pvc pipe and clip it on my anchor. lot of good shit here keep it comeing!!!


----------



## Chum Chick (May 17, 2011)

Clipping the chum dispenser to the anchor is a great way to get the chum down deep when you are targeting bottom dwelling fish. If you have a downrigger on your boat you can also attach a chum dispenser to it. Just be sure if you are sending the dispenser down deep that you use one that is metal or tough PVC because BIG fish lurk down deep (especially on reefs) and they will suck up a bag dispenser in a heartbeat. I have seen pic's of sharks swollowing bag dispensers in a second, never looking back!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've seen people use film canisters with holes drilled in them stuffed with minced clam/squid when wreck fishing. It was tied to the bottom rig. It seemed to work on seabass.


----------



## Chum Chick (May 17, 2011)

Ya, those are cool because they can be tied right on to your fishing line. They also sell these small dispensers called ground bait dispensers. Check out this page on dispensers http://fishchumpro.com/equipment-chum-dispensers.html The English call chum groundbait and they have been making dispensers forever that attach to your line. They are not so common in the US.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Also have maggapults, catapults(sling shots) with an extra large pouch and "V" for getting maggots(bait) out further than you can throw.
A lot of times, the dispensers attached to the line(forget the name) will be stuffed with maggots and have an open end that is packed with groundbait that holds the maggots in until it gets to the target spot. Aslo, groundbait is mixed in different ways for different applications, hard on the bottom, break open as soon as it hits water etc.
I would tell you lot all about the different size maggots and what is done to keep a few warm(and thereby wigglyer) in the winter, but keyboards are expensive.


----------



## Chum Chick (May 17, 2011)

I have to do some research on this. Are you saying you know what they do in England with maggots? I would be interested in learning so I can write a piece on it. Anglers are always hungry for new ways to bait fish. Personally, maggots make my skin crawl, but so does most bait, so I could handle it. Do maggots work in saltwater or just fresh?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Fresh. Used to get them in 5 gallon containers at the tackle shop I worked in.
Somebody has already beat you to the maggot deal. On a ride back from Ohio, my 'Ol Lady at the time and myself came back via rt250, up in the hills of West Viriginia and came across a little bait operation that was selling maggots. Only time I have seen them for sale here.
I do know a thing or two about maggots.
As this is primarily are salt water site, pm me and I'll share more. Wouldn't want to be upsetting the old salts around here with talk of maggots


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Maggots, also known as spikes, are very popular in the north for ice fishing. They are the larva of the common housefly and are naturally white in color, although they are available in red, blue, green and other colors. Just about every bait shop in the ice belt carries them.

Now, about that chuming...................................


----------

